# Gamekeeper pie ha ha



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a run out early this morning with one of Johns gamekeepers, 1st came the rabbit, it was sat not too far away, so i leaned out the car window, i took it with a clean head shot,
that was it for the rabbits i also had a miss iit just touched the top of its ears,
next was a partridge it was running down the side of the bushes it was a cracking shot, right on the head from 20 yards,
so im going to have a Gamekeeper pie, cheers jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

good shooting jeff and thanks for the picture







i haven't shot for a bit now ;( spend 2 much time making them hahaha - thanks john


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Makes my mouth water!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nomnomnomnom the way everyone goes on about rabbit makes me think its really nice..... is it like chicken ??


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ry-shot said:


> nomnomnomnom the way everyone goes on about rabbit makes me think its really nice..... is it like chicken ??


Chicken is like chicken. Rabbit is like rabbit. Rabbit is all white meat. Higher in protein than most other meats. Properly prepared it is very, very yummy. You can use about any recipe that works for chicken, as they cook up much the same.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Charles said:


> nomnomnomnom the way everyone goes on about rabbit makes me think its really nice..... is it like chicken ??


Chicken is like chicken. Rabbit is like rabbit. Rabbit is all white meat. Higher in protein than most other meats. Properly prepared it is very, very yummy. You can use about any recipe that works for chicken, as they cook up much the same.

Cheers ........ Charles
[/quote]
LOL i dont know why buy burning flesh smells like chicken... LOOOOOL , thakks charles


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Rabbit, is pretty unique, but all these small, wild animals, to me taste simply, gamey.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Rabbit, is pretty unique, but all these small, wild animals, to me taste simply, gamey.


Get the beast out of its hide and guts AS SOON AS YOU KILL IT! Rinse it well and remove all traces of hair or feathers (never seen a feathered rabbit, but you never know ...). Here are a couple of my favorite recipes:


















With this last one (Spicy Rabbit), I often simply cut the rabbit into pieces and just dump rabbit and all the other ingredients into a slow cooker ... add enough fluid (water, white wine, whatever) to keep it all covered, and then let it go for the day.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Charles said:


> Rabbit, is pretty unique, but all these small, wild animals, to me taste simply, gamey.


Get the beast out of its hide and guts AS SOON AS YOU KILL IT! Rinse it well and remove all traces of hair or feathers (never seen a feathered rabbit, but you never know ...). Here are a couple of my favorite recipes:


















With this last one (Spicy Rabbit), I often simply cut the rabbit into pieces and just dump rabbit and all the other ingredients into a slow cooker ... add enough fluid (water, white wine, whatever) to keep it all covered, and then let it go for the day.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice one Jeff. Enjoy your pie by the way. I prefer the stew myself . I cant wait for my gamekeeper to come now







Cheers Brian


----------



## sairaj korat (May 22, 2013)

:hmm: awww sad :woot:


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

That's a deadly car you,ve got there Jeff, haha


----------

